# Marine DC air conditioning compact unirs



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

First question - Is this SPAM?

Second question - who is the manufacturer and what is the model number? What kind of warranty?

Third question - eBay?!? Is that the only place to buy such a unit?

Fourth question - are YOU selling these units? If so you should disclose your affiliation in your profile and signature (as Dometic has done)

I deleted my PayPal account, and sold all of the PayPal stock in my portfolio after I was screwed by PayPal. I refuse to deal with them ever again. So if these are only sold through eBay, then you've lost a prospective customer. Then again, eBay's sales model is: you bought it, now it is your problem. I guess this IS SPAM.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice picture of a man's watch.

Seriously? Cooling a 48' sailboat with a 4200 BTU AC unit? I don't think so.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

How much for the watch?


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm cooling..... sort of my 33' boat with 12,000 BTU, it's not as efficient as the new units so maybe a new 12k unit would do the job. Plus I think I might be able to run a new unit off of an eu2000. Anybody tried this and if so did you change out the starting capacitor ?
I know my current unit will not run off of a 2000 watt generator. The unit that the op posted might be O.K. for one cabin but I think I'll go with a Mermaid when I have to replace the old klunker.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

My dock neighbor runs his 16k BTU unit with his Honda 2000. I was shocked when he told me he did, so I asked if I could try his Honda on my 16k unit. Turned on the fan first, then hit the compressor. Honda bogged down for a second or two, came right back up and ran my AC just fine.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

My Yamaha 2400W runs my 16,000btu Flagship Marine unit without issue.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

It is spam - the OP's name is the name of the company selling the unit "Mabru". There looks to be several similar offerings on eBay, with this one being one of the more expensive choices.

Mark


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

chuck53 said:


> Nice picture of a man's watch.
> 
> Seriously? Cooling a 48' sailboat with a 4200 BTU AC unit? I don't think so.


Heating and cooling aren't free form ideas. It takes so many BTU's to heat or cool a specific space to a specific temperature from another. It also takes a specific amount of energy to produce each BTU of change, depending on the system.
It's pretty pathetic when folks advertise the impossible. If he'd just offered a fan blowing through a cooler one can put ice in, perhaps he would not look so much the fool.
No admins, this is *not* a political post.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Seems the OP has deleted his post. Can't imagine why.


----------

